

Ask HN: How to learn Clojure - holgersindbaek

I come from a Rails background and I've caught an interest in Clojure. Seems like a great way to scale rails.<p>How do I best get started with Clojure? Can anyone point me to tutorials/videos/books and such?
======
notacylon
You'll have lots of fun picking up Clojure. I'd recommend 'Clojure
programming' by Chas Emerick... or 'Programming Clojure' by Stuart Halloway..
to get started and then 'The Joy of Clojure' by Fogus. My advice would be to
not immediately get bogged down by taking on a large project (like an existing
rails app) if you don't already have some experience with functional
programming. You'll have a much nicer perspective on the Clojure way of doing
things after you work through those books.

~~~
holgersindbaek
Ok, thanks. I'll definitely look into it.

Is there some online tutorials as well? Scala has Scalatra for example, which
is a great way to get started.

------
eranation
I liked this one: <http://www.4clojure.com/>

~~~
holgersindbaek
Looks interesting. Any other recourses?

